# Pinoso new build



## Devotional (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi everyone 
Looking at moving within next year And after looking for a small amount of time I have found some new builds in pinoso the reason this is good for me is because I want it built how I want. Anyone had any dealings with alicante dream homes or got any info from word of mouth?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I would certainly be careful with new builds. If you dont live here then it is hard to keep on top of things and there are inevitable delays. There were also problems with after care services. Remember if company runs into problems it can be almost impossible to get any money back without legal action


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Devotional said:


> Hi everyone
> Looking at moving within next year And after looking for a small amount of time I have found some new builds in pinoso the reason this is good for me is because I want it built how I want. Anyone had any dealings with alicante dream homes or got any info from word of mouth?


Ive not dealt with these people but they own a large empty piece of land near here that has been empty for at least the last 15 years. But the sign still says 'coming soon'

The firm that built the flats we are in should have completed in 2002 but 'ran into difficulties' and they were not finished until 2005.

Some of the owners 'tailored' the flats to be unique and then found out that they were outside the scope of the original developers plans and licences. So they had issues getting the first habitation licence and even though they were finished they were not connected to power, water or the sewers.

There are new builds going up on two of the Urbs near here (Polop Hills and Paradiso) and while you can configure the inside, the outsides are only available in about 4 versions and with or without pools. Although on their blurb its says you can configure the exterior however you like.

We went and looked at the show house just for fun and I asked if they could put one of the nice 'spanish colonial' type houses on the plot and was told no it has to be the concrete squares as the licence was for these (They are all painted white as well and I wanted that nice dark red colour) got told no to that as well. But I could have the spanish style if it was further up he hill (I had already picked the plot we might have purchased as nothing could be built infront of it)

Unless they are going to design and build on a piece of land you buy from them, you may be stuck with limited options. All of the Urbs around here have houses roughly the same (and there are loads of shells still waiting to be finished).

As previously mentioned, you can't supervise the build from another country, thats why the flats here were late, 95% of the original owners were Brits, Dutch and German (now its 60% Spanish)

If you truly want to configure the house you want, why not look at a plot and get one designed?
You will then appoint a site manager who will be responsible only to you. Not the 30 or so other clients shouting at him to finish their building.

Its a great idea and one that many have completed, but there always seems to be issues at some point. Rarely have I read about a completely hassle free build. Although they must happen.

Why not come over and meet them face to face, allow them to take you to at least four completed builds and talk to the owners without the agent?
Or at least come over and visit some of their builds to see what the quality is like etc.


----------



## Bav22 (7 mo ago)

Devotional said:


> Hi everyone
> Looking at moving within next year And after looking for a small amount of time I have found some new builds in pinoso the reason this is good for me is because I want it built how I want. Anyone had any dealings with alicante dream homes or got any info from word of mouth?


Hi - threads old now but wondered how you got on - we are thinking exactly the same thing at the moment!


----------

